# It Has Finally Come To This....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YES, IT'S TRUE!!! WOLFWOOD HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!!!* 

Thanks to all of you for the GREAT support this week as we questioned whether or not Puff would be safe to roll! SHE IS!!! In fact, she's rolling as you read this. The maiden voyage is a reality and its a beautiful, 75*, blue-sky Spring day in New England !!!!!

Food, clothes, toys, tools, bedding, raincoats, towels, spare keys, Maintenance handbook







, dog brushes, dog beds, beer, (and, yes, champagne)...its all packed. We're outahere!

Laptop's not going - so I'll talk to you all Sunday night (maybe Monday).

OK - KB. Let 'er rip! YIIIIPPPPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!

Hey, where are the dogs?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

sure go ahead and brag....mine is still winterized and hasn't moved since September '05, that's 2005!!

Have a great time, relax and enjoy that awesome camper.

kevin


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo!







Hope it's a wonderful trip! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Wolfie have a great and safe trip








We'll be here when you get back have fun









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Laptop's not going -
> [snapback]101600[/snapback]​


OK Ghosty -- be nice !!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

As you reading this, you must be back!

I hope all went well, both on your maiden voyage, and at the show!








We are all waiting to hear your First Official Outbacking Stories!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The New Englanduhs (my best Boston accent) are bringing champagne. Why am I picturing Thurston Howell the Thiiird????

I hope you do enjoy your first Outback trip as much as we enjoyed ours.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1462 posts before the first road trip!!! Wow, your trailer must have been thinking you got her just to meet us!!!!









Have fun and dont tie the dogs leashes to the bumper.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't tell Woofwood but some people even join the forum without buying an Outback...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wolfie,

Hoping you & KB have a BLAST your 1st trip.









Wishing Seeker Good Luck at his 1st American Obedience Trials









Can't wait to hear all about it when you return home!!

Tami


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Have fun Wolfie, hope everything goes well, heck you have enough experience before the first trip just from all the posts you've made and replied to! Good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Godspeed....Wolf.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Have a great time....I am jealous...Outback is still winterized









Remember the trip report when you come back.

Enjoy and have a safe trip.

THor


----------

